# Adding tow package



## glory (Jul 1, 2007)

Looking to buy a used Titan to pull a horse trailer. Wondering if you can add the tow package to a truck that didnt come factory outfitted? If you can, anyone know of appx. cost? Any reason a truck not factory outfitted shouldnt be used for towing? Assuming Im adding my own hitch and wiring. Thanks!


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

The tow package has a trany with a lower 1st gear ratio. Other than that its just a hitch, mirrows, and a trailor brake pig tail. The dealership told me today they are all prewired for the trailor lights and trailor brakes.


----------



## sheetsd66 (Jun 6, 2006)

You can add the tow hitch fairly easily. I bought one for my wife's '06 at the dealership for a couple hundred bucks and my 12 year old son installed it (with supervision, of course!) in about 45 minutes. It came with the electrical pigtail that plugged right in to the truck's wiring harness. You need to purchase one relay separately, but the part number is provided with the kit. I towed a car trailer with it once and the truck handled like crap. I have noticed that under normal driving conditions our Armada doesn't handle very well on rouch city streets. The front end shudders horribly on uneven pavement and the feedback through the steering system almost jerks the wheel out of your hands. It seems nearly out of control if you encounter these conditions while negotiating a curve. The addition of a trailer only worsened the condition. I believe the factory tow package also included airbags on the rear suspension which may help a little. If it were me, and I had to choose a truck specifically to tow a trailer, I'd avoid the Armada. My wife loves hers for soccer mom duties, but it ain't exactly a workhorse.


----------



## Skyhammer (Feb 4, 2008)

glory said:


> Looking to buy a used Titan to pull a horse trailer. Wondering if you can add the tow package to a truck that didn't come factory outfitted? If you can, anyone know of appx. cost? Any reason a truck not factory outfitted shouldnt be used for towing? Assuming Im adding my own hitch and wiring. Thanks!


I realize that this is an old post, but here goes.
You can add the tow package to a Titan that didn't come with one, but it depends upon which Titan you are starting out with.
Forget about what was said about the BT Titan having a lower 1st tranny gear, all trannys are geared the same. The difference is the rear end gearing. BT and OR Titans have the lower 3.36 gears. Those are the only two ways to get the lower gears. If you buy a Titan without either one of those options you are stuck.
Besides the lower gears and hitch, you also get a larger battery, larger starter, Tranny temp gauge, and tow mirrors. 
If you buy a Titan without the OR or BT package, your towing cap. will be about 2000lbs less. You can add the tranny temp gauge, which is very important. If you are looking at an 04 or 05 especially, check with the dealer to see if the rear diff, front diff and transfer case has been replaced, these are recurring problems. Even if there have been no problems in this area, remember that the all Titans have a very small Diff that it shares with the Frontier.


----------

